# I need an after market supplier of Delta parts



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a Delta 28-682 18" band saw in need of a new upper tire. I went to my local Delta service center and they told me Delta is out of stock for many of their parts and it may be a while till new ones arrive. He said that over the summer Delta went independent again and is no longer owned by Black N Decker and that is the main cause of the parts delay. Does anyone know where a guy could get an aftermarket tire?


----------



## Dennis Ford (Sep 27, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I have a Delta 28-682 18" band saw in need of a new upper tire. I went to my local Delta service center and they told me Delta is out of stock for many of their parts and it may be a while till new ones arrive. He said that over the summer Delta went independent again and is no longer owned by Black N Decker and that is the main cause of the parts delay. Does anyone know where a guy could get an aftermarket tire?



Carter Products sells tires for many sizes band saws. 
http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-wheels-tires


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the 16" three wheeler from 1984. I got mine off Ebay. I typed in Delta (number of yoiur saw). Found lots of parts to.

Hope this helps.

http://www.toolpartspro.com/delta-parts/delta-28-682-type-1-parts.html


Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome! thank you much guys I will check into those sources.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2013)

Mikes tools


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Greg, in your manual, what is the number of that tire. Like number 10 or 27


Ray

Try here: http://www.toolpartspro.com/delta-parts/delta-28-682-type-1-parts.html


----------



## Nobby40 (Sep 27, 2013)

I run the blue urethane ones, harder to put on but are a lot better than the rubber ones. They track really well for re-sawing, I use a spray mix of chainsaw bar oil and kerosene when I resaw a lot, the Urethane holds up well. I get mine from Ebay for the Grizzly, 29.00 bucks shipped. company is called

bandsaw-tire-warehouse,

Alex


----------



## dycmark (Sep 27, 2013)

Delta was sold in 2011 to a Taiwan based tooling company. I think it was written up in fine woodworking.

There has been a potential new development, perhaps indicating that it wasn't going as well as the purchasing company had hoped. I was told by a friend that generally has good information that some time in the last quarter Delta sold almost (if not all) of their parts inventory to a couple of the parts clearinghouses and is down to 3 people. 

I hope for many of us this isn't the case, but that is the scuttlebutt as i hear it. 

Mark


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2013)

Hmmm... they had been owned by black and decker for quite a while. The delta authorized dealers in the Milwaukee area have both told me delta is an independent company again owned by themselves. I didnt get any word on employee numbers from them just that everything was finalized mid summer and now they are getting back in the swing of things again. 


Thanks for all the links and ideas on parts. I wont have time to dig in til monday. Hopefully i can get them quickly


----------

